# Help with yote hunting?



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Well i think i finally found a place close by with some yotes on it. A co worker said he has some property that was loaded with deer but now they are all gone cause of the coyotes. He said there were a ton of them, when a train goes by the whole field lights up with eyes. I'd really love a nice pelt for my wall but i've never hunted them and don't really know about it. My other co worker has done it once or twice and took one while deer hunting but he's no expert. He was planning on using a bait pile and electronic calls and going out in the evening and hunting through the night. is this the best technique or should we try a day hunt or morning?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Early morning is best. Wait until November or December. The fur is worthless right now, and not something you'll want to hang on the wall. Not to mention the stink and the bugs.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Mojo, Ive only called in several while calling at night for fox. I've never had any luck calling them during the daylight. I think our yotes are more nocturnal than there western cousins. Like Magis said wait till fall if you want to get one for the wall. If you really want a challenge catch one in a trap. They are one of the craftiest (not smartest) of the furbearers in the midwest in my opinion. As most hunters consider a nice buck to be a trophy, I consider a yote to be a trophy as he is at the top predator around here.  If you have any more ?'s I'll help if I can.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Very best time if Feb... drag a road kill to a secluded field away from roads and setup at night using a howling call or rabbit distress... they are easy when snow is on the ground and food scarce...


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, you guys are killing me though....wait till november/december/ february??!!!! ok i guess i can wait, goose season starts in a little over a month and i think that'll help. I'm really pumped to get a yote though, just wish i had the money for a .223. Gonna get an O/U first. Speaking of guns, what is the best pelt friendly weapon/ammo, or doesn't it matter?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You'll get a bunch of answers regarding a pelt friendly round, but the best tried and true rifle is the .17 Rem. I believe the .204 is a good choice too, but it's still fairly new. Please don't consider the .17 HMR, it's just not enough gun past about 50 yards or so. Much of it is shot placement. If you hit bone, expect a mess. Forget about the .22 calibers if you truly want a fur friendly rifle. They do a good job putting them down, but they make a big hole as often as not. This is more critical if your selling to a fur buyer or having it mounted, but for a wall hanger it's not such a big deal.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Don't fret the holes anyone good with a needle can sew them back together again... 
I have a kangaroo hide I took out with a 30 cal. back in the late 70's ...
Have fun blasting away...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hold on a second, that's not entirely true. For a wall hanger, I'll agree it's no big deal. But, as a taxidermist I've seen what the wrong caliber can and will do to a hide. Sure, I can sew up that volleyball size hole, but don't expect the hair patterns to line up right. And if it's that bad, it's worthless to a fur buyer or for mounting purposes. You just have to consider what you plan to do with the fur.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am sure he won't be using a slug or your right LOL
I've taken deer and saved the hides in real good shape using up to 30 cal. it really has more to do with the bullet then the caliber...


----------



## RamseyJ (Jul 17, 2005)

I shot one last month with a muzzleloader right at dusk, 90 yard head shot. I like using muzzloaders just a hassle to clean.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

never seen a yote till yesterday at my parents.. we was all on the porch and i had my .22 mag waiting on groundhogs... decided to leave so i put the gun up and came back out to talk for a sec. and sure enough a yote at 40-50 yards.... man i was mad if i had just waited a sec to put the gun up id had killed that thing.... lol.. my dad hunts rabbits and i dont need it attacking him ...


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

If your Dad is hunitng rabbits then he'll not need to be worried over a yote attacking him unarmed and I have taken several using good ol' #6's while smallgame hunting... I think you have a better chance at winning the lottery then having one attack you that said they will put a huge dent in the rabbit population!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

well the rabbit population on his land isnt much so he dont kill the rabbits at home... he just runs the dogs... he keeps saying he wants to get a nice hand gun to take because yotes aint the only thing around vintoncounty... we have wild boar also....


----------

